# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Ora "Good Cat" (Haomao) Electric Car (4K)

## tsbrownie

A 100% electric vehicle made by GWM (Great Wall Motors) of China.




My best guess at what the window sticker says:
Do NOT take this as fact!
Mfg: China Great Wall Motor Company Limited Taizhu Branch
Company: Ora
Model: Good Cat (Haomao) 400 Pro
Doors: 5
Range: 400 kms (248 miles)
Brakes(?): ES11
Efficiency(?): 165 Wh/km
Battery Type: Lithium Iron Phosphate (LFP)
Battery Mfg: Juangsu Contemporary Amperex Tech. Co. Ltd.
Battery Volt: 364.8
Vehicle Weight: 1495-1540
Tire Size: 215/50R18
--------
1 - Smart LED front light with auto on/off
2 - Lights are bight during the day (DRL)
3 - Electric Panoramic Sunroof
4 - Electronic shifter
5 - Electric hand brake with auto-braking
6 - Wireless phone charging
7 - CN95 air-purifying system that can reduce PM 2.5 and unpleasant odor.
8 - Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC with intelligent turning)
9 - Cameras 360 degrees
10 - Front collision ??? (FCW)
11 - Low speed emergency braking (LSEB)
12 - Wisdom Dodge System (WDS) (400 PRO and 500 ULTRA only): Detects large trucks and long vehicles. When overtaking, it automatically maintains a safe distance to dodge any collision and brings ORA Good Cat to its original traffic lane.
13 - Lane departure warning (LDW)
14 - Lane keeping assistance (LKA)
15 - Front air bag side(?) air bag
16 - Traction control system (?)(TCS)
17 - Hill climbing assistance (?)(HSA)
18 - Tire pressure measuring system (TPMS)
19 - Wheel size 18
==============================
From the GWM website (https://www.gwm.co.th/en/press-relea...ra-good-cat/):
"GWM announces official prices for ORA Good Cat: 400 TECH at 989,000 Baht, 400 PRO at 1,059,000 Baht, and 500 ULTRA at 1,199,000 Baht, stands by ONE PRICE policy that applies to all selling channels, and promises to deliver the first batch of ORA Good Cat vehicles from November onwards."

"All three variants boast the body size of 1,825 x 4,235 x 1,596 mm (width x length x height). Their wheelbase is 2,650 mm...."

"ORA Good Cat deploys Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor. Its engines maximum power is at 105 kW or 143 PS. Maximum torque is 210 newton meters. Maximum speed is as high as 152 km/hour. Furthermore, it comes to the market with MacPherson Strut suspension system and torsion beam."

"...five driving modes: Standard, Sport, Eco, Eco+ and Autonomous. Drivers may choose whatever mode they like. It has three levels of Energy Recovery: Low, Standard and High."



==============================
Wikipedia:
The ORA Good Cat (Chinese: 好猫; pinyin: Hǎomāo), or Haomao is a subcompact car produced by Great Wall Motors under its electric vehicle brand, ORA since 24 November 2020. It is also sold in Thailand starting from 2021.
HISTORY
The Haomao was first revealed at the Chengdu Auto Show in July 24, 2020 with a retro aesthetic styled by former Porsche designer Emanuel Derta.
SALES
Sales of the vehicle formally began on November 24, 2020. then Thailand began on 29 October, 2021 with the vehicles being imported from China. Ora has planned to also sell the vehicle in the European market, starting towards the end of 2021.
======================================================
Video made possible by my old Thai colleague and friend. It was videoed in Thailand at the auto show 20211212.

----------

Altair (Dec 14, 2021)

----------

